# backup "Iron Man 3" for preservation



## Frankwer (Aug 26, 2013)

Is anyone able to backup "Iron Mac 3" DVD? I cannot get it done with Handbrake on my Mac mini MC815CH/A. Do you have any suggestion?


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Is your reason for backing up, wear and tear on the physical disc by kids/family? What I've done for my Pixar films is that the blu-rays stay in my theater and the kids get to play with the DVDs. By the time they ruin the DVD version, the cost of a replacement DVD is so cheap its easier/cheaper to replace it than the storage, read/write wear and tear on my NAS. It's been years and they haven't ruined a DVD yet.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't know about a MAC but, I ripped a backup copy with AnyDVD and with DVDFAB. It took way longer to do then any other movie I have ripped for some reason.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

mpompey said:


> Is your reason for backing up, wear and tear on the physical disc by kids/family? What I've done for my Pixar films is that the blu-rays stay in my theater and the kids get to play with the DVDs. By the time they ruin the DVD version, the cost of a replacement DVD is so cheap its easier/cheaper to replace it than the storage, read/write wear and tear on my NAS. It's been years and they haven't ruined a DVD yet.


That is a good point. I have only lost one dvd through wear and tear over the years and that was because I dropped a hammer on it. :duh:


----------



## Brancia (Jul 3, 2013)

Have you checked that there is no problem about your DVD disc or Handbrake (I mean you updated to the latest version) ? If you still have problem after that, you may try other software. macx dvd ripper is what I'm using.


----------

